# Lost sprayskirt at Lower Mish takeout



## monkeyaker (Jun 24, 2004)

And by "lost", I mean I absent-mindedly left it there last tuesday ('round 7pm, 6/14). If anyone found it, please let me know! 

Black NRS kilt, small patched hole near the grab loop

Thanks!


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

You could always borrow one from a stranger. :shock:


----------

